# Non greasy lotion bar????



## bobbie.johnson

Can anyone suggest a non greasy recipe for lotion bars? My main recipe is equal parts beeswax, shea or cocoa butter, and carrier oil(usually olive becuase that is what i have on hand). I find it a tad greasy and am looking for suggestions from the pros here..:grin:.


----------



## Genny

All lotion bars are going to be greasy somewhat.  
First, I'd drop the olive oil and go with something like FCO, SAO, AKO or Jojoba. Or a combination of both even.  I'd also switch out the shea or drop it real low & replace it with mango.


----------



## DeeAnna

In addition to mango, you might also consider babassu butter. In the oils category, I second Genny's suggestions. I would also add meadowfoam seed oil to the list of lighter alternatives.


----------



## Nevada

FCO  ?, 
SAO ? 
AKO Apricot Kernel oil

Long discussion on Lotion bars and Tapioca Powder


----------



## Genny

Nevada said:


> FCO  ?,
> SAO ?
> AKO Apricot Kernel oil



FCO = Fractionated Coconut Oil
SAO = Sweet Almond Oil


----------



## Miz Jenny

What about using soy butter? Would it work for lotion bars. I love the combination of gco and ako.


----------



## Lion Of Judah

trying to use oils that easily go into the skin is / maybe what you should look into
i tend to use evening primrose, camellia seed oil,sweet almond oil , castor oil , aloe butter // along with shea butter and beeswax ... equal thirds beeswax - combined oil - and each butter equal to the beeswax.


----------



## hoegarden

I am not too incline in making lotion bar. Have ask for alot of suggestions on SMF and thankful to those who give me the advices. 

But still I think I will drop making lotion bar. My weather here just don't permit. LOL.

I think the real issue of geasiness is not from the oil but from the beeswax itself (that is what I think). So now, I will just rub the oil direct as it seem to be absorbing faster than having beeswax on the skin.


----------



## apphorses

Cornstarch works great to helps with the greasy feel.

Dont give up on the idea! If you up the beeswax and add the cornstarch,  it should firm up nice.


----------



## misskat22

I sometimes add cornstarch to mine, I sift it in to make sure it's not lumpy, then stir really well, it gives the lotion bars a silky-ish feeling


----------



## LovelyMalia

I'm tinkering with a few recipes myself. The one I like so far is:

(equal parts) shea, coco, coconut oil, beeswax
(1/2) olive oil
maybe 1 tsp cornstarch

kinda weird how I did it but I did 2 oz of each of the butters/wax
1oz olive
1tsp cornstarch mixed with my EO added later.

So, I'm assuming if you are making a bigger batch than that, you'd want more corn starch in it.

And this one, so far, melts nice and is only greasy for a minute before soaking in.


----------



## BotanicalWitch

I use a little cornstarch I add it to the oils and beeswax while I am melting down so its not gritty


----------



## J.A

I normally use equal parts of oils:beeswax (because im in the Philippines and it gets really hot here).

Example:
90g VCO (yeah, because this has more healing properties and other benefits than FCO)
10ml EO of choice
100g Beeswax.

It makes a fairly hard bar. Feels non greasy on the skin.
But of course it will be greasy if you put too much on the skin. This is still oil after all.

There are oils that can be absorbed by the skin easily: Coconut, Sweet Almond, Grape seed.......
I'd skip using heavier oils like Olive, etc..

WHAT I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IS HOW YOU GUYS CLEAN YOUR BOWLS AFTER MAKING LOTION BARS. haha
IT'S SUCH A PAIN!


----------

